# Constipated gourami



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a blue gourami who's severely constipated. It happened once before and s/he eventually eliminated - a large amount, twice. It took a long time, too, poor ting. Now it's happening again - I know the symptoms. He's all plugged up. What can I do to help?


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Mediahero said:


> I have a blue gourami who's severely constipated. It happened once before and s/he eventually eliminated - a large amount, twice. It took a long time, too, poor ting. Now it's happening again - I know the symptoms. He's all plugged up. What can I do to help?


Try feeding him some peas and it may help.


----------



## Mediahero (Dec 27, 2006)

Peas? As in a green pea of the frozen variety? Of course, I'll unfreeze it.

I think it's too big to come out of his little butt. Last time was not pretty. Poor guy. 

I've separated him so he won't eat any of the other fishies' food.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, they are the ones usually frozen. Crush the green pea to allow him to eat them.


----------

